

Doppelganger Finder: Taking Stylometry To The Underground - jcr
https://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~sa499/papers/oakland2014-underground.pdf#

======
jcr
The code is available here:

[https://github.com/sheetal57/doppelganger-
finder](https://github.com/sheetal57/doppelganger-finder)

(mods, this a dupe submission that dang asked me to make)

